# Early 1930's Elgin Twin Bar



## stingrayjoe (Jul 29, 2012)

One of my bird dogs spotted this old wreck today and bought it for me.
The bike has a Schwinn front wheel but the rest looks original. It came with the original front wheel in poor condition....


----------



## jpromo (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, I'd take them like that all day long. That looks to be a '34 or '35 Elgin Blackhawk. Your dogs did well!


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 29, 2012)

better buy your buddy lunch!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 29, 2012)

I wandered home with a JC Higgins 3 speed hub with 36 spoke holes and its' indicator chain. Nice chrome and a Sturmey Archer copy. At $3.00 I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Aug 6, 2012)

*1935 Elgin*

I cleaned the bike up a bit and greased everything; changed the wheels to take it for a rde. The correct front wheel is on the way. The rear drop stand needs a minor repair so it has been removed to do so.


----------



## rockabillyjay (Aug 6, 2012)

Love it. The perfect amount of rust. Congrats!


----------



## oskisan (Aug 6, 2012)

You have personal pickers working for you??? Must be nice!

Sweet bike man!



stingrayjoe said:


> One of my bird dogs spotted this old wreck today and bought it for me.
> The bike has a Schwinn front wheel but the rest looks original. It came with the original front wheel in poor condition....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 6, 2012)

I like it! Nice that it came with the light and the tank looks solid.
Makes me long to get mine back from professional restoration.
Stradalite here has recovered a couple of these noseflap troxels for me reasonably and they look great.
Chris


----------



## tailhole (Aug 6, 2012)

I need to borrow that dog.  Very nice.


----------



## Waterland (Aug 10, 2012)

What did you use to clean up those severely rusted parts? It looks great!


----------

